# gdm/gnome/xorg problems



## casualX (May 4, 2012)

*I'm* quite new to freebsd FreeBSD and migrate from gentoo and *O*pen*BSD*. freebsd FreeBSD is great but I have some problems with gdm/gnome. *A*ll the things I have installed with *pkg_add* from release. *W*hen running *startx* Gnome appears but no input devices can be used. *T*he mouse pointer doesn*'*t even appear and in GDM the mouse *p*ointer freezes at loading.

*T*he rc.conf settings are 
	
	



```
gnome_enabled="YES"
```

*T*he Xorg log has some sections which could indicate the problem.


```
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9
```
I will add here some log files and my xorg.conf. *B*y the way with the standard .xinitrc I could *startx* and use my input devices.

I will start a portupgrade this night and have a look at the USE flags but maybe you find another error in my config. *F*or easy section jump I named the sections as xorg.conf, gdm.log, greeter.log.

xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  340   190	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "SEC"
	ModelName    "3046"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

[ Posted in the wrong forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2756 ]
[ Proper formatting: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 ]
[ Mind your writing style: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043 ]


----------



## casualX (May 4, 2012)

```
gnome-session[1394]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop':
 Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/libexec/at-spi-registryd"
 (No such file or directory)
gnome-session[1394]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'metacity.desktop':
 Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "metacity" (No such file or directory)
gnome-session[1394]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gnome-power-manager.desktop':
 Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "gnome-power-manager"
 (No such file or directory)
** (process:1404): DEBUG: Greeter session pid=1404 display=:0 xauthority=/var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-x1ejau/database

(polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:1406): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **:
 Unable to determine the session we are in: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError:
 Unable to lookup session information for process '1406'
gdm-simple-greeter[1404]: Gtk-WARNING: gtkwidget.c:5683: widget not within a GtkWindow

(gnome-settings-daemon:1400): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_thaw_toplevel_updates_libgtk_only:
 assertion `private->update_and_descendants_freeze_count > 0' failed
gnome-session[1394]: WARNING: Unable to determine session: Unable to lookup session information for process '1394'
```


----------



## casualX (May 5, 2012)

*D*id a complete portupgrade. *D*idn*'*t work but could install kde3 which runs smooth, s*o* the problem is gone.


----------

